# Transistor y potencia



## tiago (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola de nuevo.
Estoy probando un amplificador lineal de banda 88 - 108. Lo he montado con un transistor 2sc2540,que segun su datasheet entrega 40 - 45W en 170 Mhz a 12V.
Yo lo tengo excitado con 9 W,y alimentado con 14'5. Despues de los ajustes de trimmers de entrada y salida,he podido dejar el watimetro en 70 W y el consumo es de 5'5 - 5'8 Amperes.
No tengo pasa - bajo y entiendo que el watimetro mide toda la potencia,incluidos armonicos.

¿Que opinion os merece ésto? ¿Esa potencia es real? ¿Me está gastando el transistor alguna mala pasada y los 70W son fuleros? ¿El cosumo no deberia ser mas elevado,segun he comparado con otros de potencia similar?  

Tengo mucho que aprender en RF


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 20, 2009)

Hay alguna cosa que te está *engañando*: o el *watímetro *mide más de lo real, ó el *amperímetro *mide menos de lo normal.
Según los resultados que indicas si se alimenta a 14,5V y consume 5,5A son casi 80w de consumo, y que salen 70w de RF tiene un rendimiento del 87%. Si fuera cierto ya me estarías pasando el esquema del montaje, porque hasta hoy los amplificador de RF en clase C (como supongo que es el tuyo) no superan el 65% de rendimiento.
Y respecto a los armónicos, no es posible que falseen la indicación de potencia en un % tan elevado.

Lo dicho, mira a ver si el medidor de potencia es para el rango de frecuencias que usas (que *no *sea de CB 27Mhz...), que llegue a 150MHz o más, para que las medidas sean reales.
Y luego mira a ver qué ocurre con el amperímetro. Yo no me fio de los tester digitales aunque sean buenos, siempre falsean cuando hay potentes campos de RF cerca.

Algo que también te vas a encontrar es el tema de las *espúreas*: son frecuencias "fantasma" que aparecen porque el amplificador se pone a oscilar, pierde estabilidad, y añade a la portadora original las frecuencias de su oscilación parásita, pudiendo aparecer en el dial del receptor múltiples frecuencias paralelas, ó incluso borrar todo el dial con un ruido inmenso.
La *estabilidad *del amplificador se asegura principalmente por el añadido de una resistencia de bajo valor entre base y masa. También se puede encontrar otra en paralelo con la bobina que va del colector al positivo, y de ahí a masa también es normal poner una red RC serie. Esto es difícil de determinar en cuatro líneas, pero si tu esquema lleva alguno de estos elementos, es posible que sea un buen diseño de amplificador.

Para resolver los de los *armónicos*, primero deberías ajustar el amplificador para una carga resistiva a la salida de 50 Ohms, para esa potencia es difícil improvisar algo con simples resistencias, necesitas una carga artificial "*grande*", es decir, con su gran disipador etc.
Después pasas a añadir un *filtro de pasa-bajos* como el que adjunto, y finalmente ya puedes conectar la antena con menos preocupaciones.


----------



## tiago (Oct 21, 2009)

Gracias por la aclaración, Gatxan.
El watimetro va de 1,8 a 200 Mhz, yo estoy en 107, practicamente a la mitad,o sea muy cerca del punto donde deben haber calibrado el medidor,por ese lado, me puedo mas o menos fiar de la lectura.
El amperimetro es analogico y se lo he incorporado a la fuente, la lectura es buena en cuanto a unas pruebas que le hice con un par de lamparas halógenas.
Puede que la lectura sea el resultado de la suma de las espureas,armonicos y oscilaciones parasitas que estan engañando al aparato ¿No crees?
En cuanto a filtro pasa-bajos, gracias por el esquema,pero no tengo condensadores que me soporten esa salida, los que trimmer que tengo de cerámica de ARCO ya se ponen ardiendo.
En cuanto a las resistencias que ofrecen estabilidad de la manera que me comentas,va a ser que no, esto no lleva ni una resistencia,es un esquema que encontré por ahí.
Te lo adjunto a ver que opinas.
Saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 21, 2009)

Creo que debes tener el mismo medidor que tengo yo, aquí puedes ver la foto: http://truck-king.co.uk/store/product.php?productid=128&cat=0&page=1 

Sirve perfectamente bien, pero no creo que las mediciones se vean tan afectadas por los armónicos. ¿lo tienes en la escala correcta? 
Para medir potencia directa, en el mio pondría los conmutadores: Range= 200W, Function= Power, Power=FWD, y luego miraría en la escala correspondiente del medidor.

Respecto al amplificador y el esquema, he visto el datasheet del transistor y con 9w de entrada le estás exigiendo demasiado, como mucho le podrás sacar 55w, y en la banda de FM, con el circuito bien ajustado, la ganacia será superior a 10dB, con lo que con 5w de entrada funcionará perfectamente.

Te aconsejo la lectura de la siguiente web que resume los más importante de un amplificador de RF respecto a la estabilidad, incluso puedes aprovechar el esquema: 
http://nrgkits.shopfactory.com/workshop/amplificadorfier_stability.htm


----------



## exetv (Oct 22, 2009)

hola amigos, tiago me interesa tu esquema pero no se porque solo lo veo en miniatura, no me deja verlo en tamaño real. si me ayudas te lo voy a agradecer, saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 22, 2009)

Ya está arreglado lo del esquema, si quieres montarlo,es sencillo y de buenos resultados. El manual tambien incluye el esquema de un relé activado por portadora,por si lo vieses útil.
Éste manual lo puedes encontrar en el último post del hilo "pruebas transmisor Verónica", que se encuentra un poco mas abajo.
Es un .pdf y el nombre es "lineal generico"

Si tienes problemas me lo dices y vemos cómo solucionarlo.
Saludos.

Por cierto Gatxan, claro que lo tengo en la escala correcta, jia,jia.


----------



## exetv (Oct 22, 2009)

tiago no se porque pero no abre el adjunto, mil disculpas nuevamente


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2009)

El adjunto abre perfectamente.

Es un jpg de 403*204 pixels. No es grande, pero se ve sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 10, 2012)

Gatxan dijo:


> Para resolver los de los *armónicos*, primero deberías ajustar el amplificador para una carga resistiva a la salida de 50 Ohms, para esa potencia es difícil improvisar algo con simples resistencias, necesitas una carga artificial "*grande*", es decir, con su gran disipador etc.
> Después pasas a añadir un *filtro de pasa-bajos* como el que adjunto, y finalmente ya puedes conectar la antena con menos preocupaciones.



yo uso una carguita que hice con 20 resistencias de 1k/2w en paralelo y me va perfectamente para trabajar hasta 100w sin problemas... aunque ya con 10 o 15w calienta de lo lindo. Tiene incontable batallas encima (hasta la he conectado a lineales de 300w, donde se ha puesto al rojo vivo en un par de segundos) y recién ahora está acusando algo de roe.

Agregando un filtro, aunque no sea algo tan elaborado como un fltro pi, y pongas unicamente un cable cortado a 1/4L con un extremo cortocircuitado paralelo a la salida del amplificador, ya vas a notar una diferencia en como se comporta la aguja del watimetro.


----------



## homebrew (Dic 15, 2012)

Creo que tendrias que aclarar mas sobre que wattimetro estas usando y si estas probando sobre una carga o con antena.
Por eso son tan caros los Bird hace poco paso algo similar con un colega compro un wattimetro OPEK  y le indicaba cualquier cosa.
Creo que aca aplica lo mismo que con antenas " antena que anda en todas las bandas no anda en ninguna" y con los bird 43 y otros similares estos tienen los tapones o elementos para cada banda.
Te recomendaria primero bajar la exitacion y tratar de limpiar los armonicos y otros bichitos que tengas, luego tratar de subir la potencia.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2012)

lo que le pasa a tiago puede estar bien... hace unos días estaba reparando un transmisor con un 2sc2630 a la salida y se le había quemado un transistor previo, un 2sc1947, que reemplazé con un 2sc1971 y alimentando bicho con 12v no pasaba de 10w, con 15v estaba en unos 20w, con 17v ya pasaba de 30w y con 20v ya tenía más de 40w... así que entre que lo está alimentando con más tensión (aunque no parezca mucho, esos 2,5v de más son una buena diferencia) y que lo está exitando con 9w... está bien que consiga más o menos esa potencia de salida... revisen las gráficas de la hoja de datos....


----------



## exetv (Dic 15, 2012)

perdon dj_glenn pero que tension maxima soporta el 2SC2630? entendi mal o soporta mas de 12 volts? saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2012)

Les adjunto las partes de la hoja de datos que miré... ustedes diran si estoy muy equivocado... vah, que se yo... ultimamente me siento muy desaprobado con este tipo de respuestas en el foro...


----------



## homebrew (Dic 16, 2012)

Hola mirando la hoja de datos del 2cs2540 no puede entregar esa potencia de salida, es un rendimiento muy alto para el consumo que tiene, se parece mas a un mosfet.
Ademas a ese nivel de potencia ya se tendria que quemar el chip interno del transistor.
Creo que el tema esta en que como comentas no tenes filtro de salida en la etapa de potencia, sospecho que la salida no esta con 50 ohms sino que hay una impedancia diferente y el wattimetro te esta mintiendo al ver una impedancia de entrada distinta a la cual fue diseñado, por eso acusa una potencia del doble de la normal de trabajo para ese transistor.
Todo esto visto de otra manera para apoyar mi teoria te sugiero pruebes dejar el voltaje de colector y la exitacion en los valores declarados por el fabricante y ver que potencia de salida te da, tendria que estar de acuerdo con el datashets.
Si el wattimetro acusa mas potencia hay algo mal en este.
Por otro lado me parece que sobrepasar los regimen maximos para un equipo que va a trabajar en servicio continuo es una locura ya que no le veo mucha vida a ese transistor.
No lo tomes a mal no es para tirar onda negativa mis comentarios, no soy de los que sienten placer peleando o haciendo comentarios para tirar abajo a los demas, es solo intentando ayudar creo que es el cometido del foro.  
Saludos Homebrew


----------

